# Best glass sealant rain repellent?



## bogbloke

I'm just wondering what your thoughts are on glass rain repellant? I've used car lack for couple years but wondering if there is anything new or better out there at the moment?


----------



## DMH-01

G1/G3 :thumb:


----------



## kurt.

Try Gtechniq - http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/index.php?manufacturers_id=72&osCsid=h43kc7dkh6hs69e4kf4or5sil5


----------



## -Raven-

I've had C.Quartz on my windscreens for about 6 months now, and it's still perfect. 
It's monsoon rain season here at the moment, trust me, it works!!!

IMO any of the coatings will work wonders, and you can do your wheels and trim while you're at it!


----------



## B005TED-G

Wolfs Glass Guard


----------



## Panther

Dodo Juice Supernatural Glass Sealant!! Awesome stuff. Check out my videos on my YouTube channel.  Proof is in the pudding.


----------



## M44T

I've used this for a while now - seen durability of 3 months on windscreen and 5 months on side windows and at £5 for 300ml its a bargain 
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_700426_langId_-1_categoryId_255225


----------



## E38_ross

G1 for the win. 

10-11 months on my old car and still going when I sold it. Been 5 months on current car and still working very well.


----------



## ronwash

g1,no doubt.


----------



## [email protected]

Im testing Concours Rain Go away at the moment on 3 cars.
i think Lee is doing 300Mls for 16.99 now.


----------



## Keza

G1 for me


----------



## gerz1873

G1 mate I applied it last week and love it when it rains now 😄


----------



## spursfan

AB Repel, shifts water at rediculously low speeds.
Also easy to apply and clean off and NO smearing!

Kev


----------



## cbred

I'm using halfords own rain repellant at £5.99 . Works great and last months . Tried rain x and this is cheaper...... No win.


----------



## 888-Dave

Panther said:


> Dodo Juice Supernatural Glass Sealant!! Awesome stuff. Check out my videos on my YouTube channel.  Proof is in the pudding.


Agree with that totally. Half the price of G1 and easily as good :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DUXBACK-WINDSCREEN-TREATMENT-/330699231092?pt=UK_Car_Accessories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item4cff35cf74

Rain-X is also very good for an off the shelf product.
If you wax your car regularly then I'd say go with G3 over G1 as it offers better performance & it's not exactly hard to add an extra layer as/when your waxing the bodywork:thumb:


----------



## stolt

will keep an eye on this thread, been using rain x and impressed but i want to try a different product. interested in the concours for the price, whos lee?


----------



## JamesdaSilva

Not sure if is there any "best glass sealant". You do have a few good ones like gtechniq, Supernatural or Carlack amongst others but for reaching a better longevity it is very important the prep you make.

The glass must be spotless, extremely clean for the sealant to hold on nicely and also you should not fill the water deposit with tap water. The use of tap water will reduce the longevity of the sealant. I use Carlack at the moment and it works for around 7/8months or around 6weeks with tap water in the deposit


----------



## deegan1979

JamesdaSilva said:


> Not sure if is there any "best glass sealant". You do have a few good ones like gtechniq, Supernatural or Carlack amongst others but for reaching a better longevity it is very important the prep you make.
> 
> The glass must be spotless, extremely clean for the sealant to hold on nicely and also you should not fill the water deposit with tap water. The use of tap water will reduce the longevity of the sealant. I use Carlack at the moment and it works for around 7/8months or around 6weeks with tap water in the deposit


What would u use in the washer bottle then? I'm assuming nothing.
Been looking at nanotech but it's about £30, and confused by the different gtechniq options... Are these ones a lot better than rains for repellency value?


----------



## Exotica

Some of the old ones are still good like aquapel.


----------



## JamesdaSilva

deegan1979 said:


> What would u use in the washer bottle then? I'm assuming nothing.
> Been looking at nanotech but it's about £30, and confused by the different gtechniq options... Are these ones a lot better than rains for repellency value?


Distilled water, only that.

Carlack over here costs 17.95€ and it comes with two bottles (cleaner and sealant)


----------



## bogbloke

What's the difference between g1 and g3? Or do you use both? 

There seems quite a few on market, the dodo stuff looks good too.


----------



## E38_ross

bogbloke said:


> What's the difference between g1 and g3? Or do you use both?
> 
> There seems quite a few on market, the dodo stuff looks good too.


G3 (now named G5) is not as long lasting (a few months) but water starts running off from about 25mph instead of about 40mph like it does with G1.

just use G1 and be done with it. it's the longest lasting of all the other coatings, the DJ SN lasts about 12 months, nanolex premium around 18 months tops, and G1 2 years tops. if you use your wipers regularly all will be reduced a little but i've not found anything as durable as G1 yet so i'm sticking with it for now.


----------



## borse2008

*G1*

Just had it done on Saturday well worth it

Video below.






Applied by Magic Detail

North Wests Best Detailer!!


----------



## chrisj900

love g1


----------



## bogbloke

Cheers guys for the response, gonna get some G1 soon and give it a blast.


----------



## Scotty B

Forgive me for being thick, but will applying G1 on the inside reduce misting?


----------



## D.Taylor R26

Gtechniq here as well. lasts longer than others ive used and gives the best visability. 

Dave


----------



## great gonzo

Only used Dodos Supernatrual glass sealant but it works wonders.


----------



## AaronGTi

Maxolen #95 Perfect Pearl Sealant.

Although it can be used on paint n wheels too as well as glass.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

I assume all of these don't cause smearing when you need to use the wipers? 

Or does this only happen then the prep stage isn't good enough?


----------



## PWOOD

Glasgow_Gio said:


> I assume all of these don't cause smearing when you need to use the wipers?
> 
> Or does this only happen then the prep stage isn't good enough?


Prep done well and still had smears after the wipers pass. I have not tried G1 but Rain X standard, Rain X 2 in 1 glass cleaner and G3 and every one ( different car btw) causes a smearto be left behind when the wipers are used and once that happens the wipers are gubbed. I would only consider using a sealant on the windscreen if I spent a lot of time over 50mph but on a daily commute thats a small part of my journey and once at slow town speed I find the smearing dangerous. Now I clean with G4 polish every now and again and ensure wipers are cleaned.

Side and rear windows G3 works well and makes drying and keeping them clean a breeze and can highly recommend it as now wiper is being used on them.


----------



## sm81

What about when using G1?


----------



## DamoS3

quick question before i treat myself to some G1....

its suggested that it lasts for approx 20-30k miles or there abouts am i right? so will this differ if i use your normal "glass cleaner" that you can pic up at your local halfords for example? 

what im getting at is if i use the G1, and then clean my glass with glass cleaner or polish will it remove the G1, weaken it etc? and before i apply G1 how should i properly give my windows a good old clean, usual wash, glass cleaner, clay windows, glass polish then use G1? 

hope i made sense lol


----------



## JakeWhite

I've used G1 and rain-x 2-in-1. G1 is without a doubt the better of the 2 in terms of durability and performance BUT it's alot more fussy on prep and application/removal. I found rain x 2-in-1 is ideal for a quick sealant as it cleans and seals the glass in one (and does a good job), I find if you apply, wipe off, let dry then wipe with a dry cloth it will remove the smeary residue left behind and after, smearing is minimal when using the wipers and the smear will disappear after a couple seconds. HTH


----------



## DamoS3

oh btw.... rain x is cheaper at BnQ at the moment and is 3 for 2, where as halfords its only like 50p more but isn't 3 for 2.

http://search.diy.com/search#w=rain x
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...earch&storeId=10001&catalogId=10151&langId=-1


----------



## tinka

I bought some G3 last week and applied it to my shower and car, at the moment I'm not to pleased with it, comimg home in the car the other morning when it rained, I had to use the wipers all the time, it was like the sealant wasn't even on the screen, same with the shower, I used the G4 polish before hand, have I done something wrong.


----------



## Adamk69

Duxback. £5.50 on ebay, works like a charm and lasts.


----------



## BigAshD

I've must switched to Autobrite Direct Repel. Followed their recommended process (see my write up in Interior and Glass) and I'm extremely impressed. A friend reckons the durability is equally impressive.


----------



## SurGie

deegan1979 said:


> What would u use in the washer bottle then? I'm assuming nothing.
> Been looking at nanotech but it's about £30, and confused by the different gtechniq options... Are these ones a lot better than rains for repellency value?


Filtered and distilled water ?


----------



## jamieblackford

Autobrite repel is awesome stuff! 1 spray was added to my front window screen back at the start of February and it still rises up the windscreen at 40mph now


----------



## LostHighway

I haven't used it for quite a while but IME Rain-X only last a few weeks, maybe a month at the maximum but that is a stretch.
I've tried both G1 and Wolf's Glass Guard and G1 seems to be the more durable of the two. I got five or six months from Wolf's but G1 is still working, albeit not quite so well as new, at seven months. No photos unfortunately but one of the comparisons I did was a vertical 50/50 on the rear window of my wife's Honda Fit (U.S. badging of the Jazz). I have Wolf's on the windscreen of my truck and G1 on the Fit/Jazz windscreen. When new they perform about the same. No smearing issues with either one.
I have some G3 but I haven't used it yet.


----------



## sm81

> I have some G3 but I haven't used it yet.


When you can try it I want to know if it causing smearing? Some said that it cause smearing but some LOVE it. Odd... I must decide if I will buy it.


----------

